# [kernel] HT/SMP roto?(semi-cerrado)<-los HT tienen bug serio

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

¿Qué tal esa gente de gentoo? Ferdy, runlevel0, ... a todos vamos xD. A lo que iba, que iba a volver a ser gentooero (no me gusta eso de gentooza jejeje) pero aun sigo teniendo el problema ese de que a veces se me bloquea el kernel (bueno, linux jejejej).

Sé que abri aqui un tema y que la gente intentó ayudarme, aunque la verdad que no se consiguió mucho se agradece que la gente intente ayudar. Me voy a centrar que sino se me va la pinza: creo que el problema puede ser que mi pentium4-HT tenga el HT roto

No sé como comprobar si es así o no, la única prueba que he hecho (que ya dice mucho) es usar un kernel con SMP y otro sin SMP, el de con SMP me bloquea el PC (al tiempo, un tiempo que parece aleatorio y sin dejarme mensajes en /var/log/messages) y el de sin SMP que no me bloquea el PC.

Ahora mismo uso las imagenes debianitas del linux 2.6.12

No sé si alguno sabe algún programita que testé (o testee? o testé?) el HT/SMP o algun método para hacerlo.

Muchas gracias

Palmax Maverick

palmax2gmail.com

PD: Estoy deseando volver a gentoo, esta debian es infernal!!Last edited by Palmax Maverick on Wed Nov 16, 2005 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kabutor

creo que hay un programa llamado cpu burn-in bajate la live cd Overclocix y pruebas  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

kabutor piensa dos veces antes de teclear: cpuburn y cpu burn-in únicamente sirven para llevar la cpu al 100% de uso extremo... en otras palabras, sólo sirven para verficar que el sistema de refrigeración de la misma funciona adecuadamente. Como no funcione, si la CPU supera los 85º C (y con esos programas puede llegar a hacerlo de no estar refrigerada adecuadamente en pocos minutos) dile adios a la CPU, la habrás dañado irreparablemente. Depende de la CPU, claro, cada una tiene una temperatura límite y los prescott se calientan mucho funcionando normalmente ya de por sí, según tengo entendido.

Palmax Maverick inicia una sesión con Knoppix, verás que en cuanto inicias salen dos tux (smp habilitado) y cat /proc/cpuinfo mostrará 2 procesadores. Pues bien, dedícate a hacer cosas con Knoppix, lanza varias aplicaciones, create scripts que ocupen la cpu, como copiar y borrar archivos recursivamente y a la vez sigue lanzando otras aplicaciones, si no se te cuelga, tendrás la CPU en perfecto estado...

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Palmax Maverick inicia una sesión con Knoppix, verás que en cuanto inicias salen dos tux (smp habilitado) y cat /proc/cpuinfo mostrará 2 procesadores. Pues bien, dedícate a hacer cosas con Knoppix, lanza varias aplicaciones, create scripts que ocupen la cpu, como copiar y borrar archivos recursivamente y a la vez sigue lanzando otras aplicaciones, si no se te cuelga, tendrás la CPU en perfecto estado...

 

Eso que propones no garantiza nada. Yo iría a tareas mucho más intensivas como compilar las glibc con -j4 o algo similar para ver que realmente se produce balanceo de carga entre 'ambos micros'. Aún con todo, eso no te garantizará que tu CPU está bien.

Por otro lado, ¿ has probado a compilar un kernel que no tenga SMP ? ¿ qué kernels has estado usando ?

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

La única prueba que he hecho es la de usar los 2 "paquetes" de debian

 *Quote:*   

> linux-image-2.6-686 - Linux kernel 2.6 image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/P4 machines
> 
> linux-image-2.6-686-smp - Linux kernel 2.6 image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/P4 SMP machines

 

Con las versiones 2.6.12 y 2.6.14 y creo que dije que petan los smp.

Cuando esta mañana hable con la tienda donde lo compré, una chica del SAT (odio que me atiendan mujeres porque normalmente tienen peor formación _aún_) me dijo que me reinstalara el sistema operativo <- casi me descojono cuando me lo dice.

Creo que si no encuentro un programa que me testé el HT tendré que enviarselo, pero no me gusta perder durante un mes el PC.

Lo que me habeis dicho de que le de mucha caña ¿es una forma real de ver si me peta el HT?

Parece que solo se me rompe el HT, pero ¿no hay un testeador?

Gracias por ese soporte geek

Palmax Maverick

palmax2gmail.com

PD: Por cierto los más frikis podeis ver http://www.daemonology.net/papers/htt.pdf

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Parece que solo se me rompe el HT, pero ¿no hay un testeador?

 

No tengo ni idea de ninguno, ¿has mirado en la página de intel?

Lo único que puedo decir es que amd puso entre la espada y la pared a intel y HT es solo una estrategia de mercado, has visto alguno vez un servidor con dos (o más) procesadores, eso es el SMP real y hasta que no abunden los dual core reales no sé yo...

Realmente es que me plantea muchas dudas el HT, ¿has probado a usar irqbalance? es un servicio que distribuye el manejo de las interrupciones hardware según la cpu que esté menos ocupada y se la asigna a esa, pero al fin y al cabo ¿será capaz un P4HT de hacer eso? Al fin y al cabo solo tiene un gestor de interrupciones, ten cuidado y mira si tiene ese servicio habilitado, quizá sea esa la causa de tus males, aunque si te digo la verdad, no tengo ni idea... yo tengo el IO-APIC en un monoprocesador y el kernel lo usa y me va de maravilla, claro que sin smp.

----------

## kabutor

 *Quote:*   

> kabutor piensa dos veces antes de teclear: cpuburn y cpu burn-in únicamente sirven para llevar la cpu al 100% de uso extremo..

 

```
 CPU Burn-in v1.01 by Michal Mienik is the ultimate stability testing tool for overclockers.   The program heats up any x86 CPU to the maximum possible operating temperature that is achievable by using ordinary software.  This allows the user to adjust the CPU speed up to the practical maximum while still being sure that stability is achieved even under the most stressful conditions.

Why CPU Burn-in is better:

 

In the past overclocking stability was tested by running intensive software such as Distributed.Net or SETI@home. Running either piece of software for 24 hours would generally show any possible instability. A looping Quake3 timedemo was also a good choice.

 

However, there are inherent limitations in these tests:

 

    * Not every error caused by overclocking causes a program to crash or the system to hang. Some errors may be more subtle, such as a slight miscalculation. If such an event occurs and causes a pixel to render a slightly different colour in Quake3 for example, the user is unlikely to notice and overall this is no big deal. However such small errors can have a potentially devastating on distributed projects such as SETI@home, which rely on the reliable processing of data.

    * As shown in the graphs below, CPU Burn-in consistently delivers a higher CPU operating temperature than the above mentioned applications, and other competeing CPU stress test programs. This allows CPU Burn-in to be particularly effective at testing stability and cooling effectiveness. 

How does it work?

 

CPU Burn-in constantly cycles FPU intensive functions for a user specified period of time.  The resultant calculations are constantly checked for data integrity.  If the program detects erroneous data the user is immediately informed.  Applications such as SETI@home and Distributed.Net perform no such data checking.  The user must rely on those programs to crash or the system to hang before a problem can be noticed.

 

```

Cpu Burn-in testea una cpu, y te dice si da algun error de calculo, que otro tipo de tests le harias tu a una CPU?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

He mandado el portátil al SAT a ver si me lo "reparan" (cambian el micro). Gracias por esa gente que intento ayudar, por cierto, cuando puse el burn y el portatil subio de 55ºC lo paré, me entro miedo.

Dentro de "poco" otra vez estaré entre los gentooeros, siempre que me deje esta práctica del bsvc (que por cierto, me dan un código los profesores que ni compila jejeje). Ya sabes si se mueve ¡compilalo!.

Un saludo

Palmax Maverick

palmax2gmail.com

----------

## pacho2

Mi experiencia es con un Intel PIV a 3.06GHz con HT. Y no hay duda: con HT va mucho mejor, no hay nada que discutir, prueba a deshabilitarlo en la BIOS y verás lo que pierdes en velocidad.

Ese bug no es tan grave, ya que sólo es explotable si han conseguido entrar en tu máquina aprovechandose de otro bug.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

perdón por mi ignorancia pero a que bug os referís ???

saluetes

----------

